# Aldi plane



## Racers (4 Jun 2010)

Hi, Chaps

This just came through in an Email
http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/sp ... 6-04-12-34

£7.99 better not let Philly see this :wink: 



Pete


----------



## AndyT (4 Jun 2010)

I thought it looked like the cheap woodies Rutlands used to sell (I just checked and their only European style woodies are ECE Primus now.

Probably a better buy for DIY jobs (painted timber etc) than a low-grade lump of iron, or a good start for modifications - though it looks a bit small.


----------



## bugbear (4 Jun 2010)

Racers":1xrumcxq said:


> Hi, Chaps
> 
> This just came through in an Email
> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/sp ... 6-04-12-34
> ...



Anybody else seeing "scrub plane kit" in their mind's eye?

I wonder what flavour of cheese the blade is made from?

BugBear


----------



## Benchwayze (4 Jun 2010)

They will be selling left or right handed screwdrivers and hammers next!

:? 

John


----------



## woodbloke (4 Jun 2010)

Benchwayze":1sfkvatq said:


> They will be selling left or right handed screwdrivers and hammers next!
> 
> :?
> 
> John


...or even Birmingham screwdrivers John :lol: - Rob


----------



## Philly (4 Jun 2010)

Wow! Cheap - I can't even make a blade for that much... :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Racers (4 Jun 2010)

Hi, BB

Scrub plane, compass plane, hollowing plane, spar plane etc.


My money is on edam for the blade.


Pete


----------



## Benchwayze (4 Jun 2010)

woodbloke":k8wy9vkv said:


> Benchwayze":k8wy9vkv said:
> 
> 
> > They will be selling left or right handed screwdrivers and hammers next!
> ...



:lol: :lol:


----------



## lurker (5 Jun 2010)

Philly":2zi4j6mp said:


> Wow! Cheap - I can't even make a blade for that much... :lol:
> Philly



Nor, I guess, can Aldi :lol:


----------



## jimi43 (6 Jun 2010)

Geeeee Louise...WHY can't they just stick to cornflakes....whatever next...

I fail to see the market for it...I mean...it's not an electric tape measure...it's not a jeweller screwdriver set that EVERY housewife needs...it's not even functional as a doorstop...

I WANT ONE!!!

    

Jim


----------



## laird (6 Jun 2010)

Anyone who enjoys a challenge will want one. We should put up a trophy for the first person to make it work (even if it's done by replacing everything  ).


----------



## Ikisumu (6 Jun 2010)

Hello,

It's made badly. Throat looks like to be really too narrow for the blade. There seems to be no sufficient clearance to tilt the blade if needed. It may be even got stuck in there already. It only tells me that before coating, the wood for the body was not sufficiently stabilized, i.e. dried and so on. Probably be made of quickly kiln dried mediocre quality wood at max.



AndyT":3tlmvbo6 said:


> ...or a good start for modifications - though it looks a bit small.



Trust me, it is not a good start for easy modding. I checked out a very similar looking plane a while ago. There was room for operations, like adding up new mouthpiece etc small things, but if wood reacts to humidity changes in a too lively manner , you need to true the sole a bit too often and you will lose the peak of improvements pretty soon. That's what they are. 

Samu


----------



## mark w (7 Jun 2010)

Surely the blade has got to be Blue Steelton.

Sorry!

Mark W


----------



## Digit (7 Jun 2010)

:lol: :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Ikisumu (7 Jun 2010)

mark w":304krh9t said:


> Surely the blade has got to be Blue Steelton.



Don't move! You are close to truth!  

Seriously, the aforementioned wooden plane I checked out had one of the most _boring_ irons I've encountered. I was able to sharpen it, and I was able to use it to plane wood, but... I just lacked "the bite". 

The hardness of the steel was less than 60 Rc, I think. It was hardened and tempered, but I'm almost certain it was alloyed with less carbon than would have been good for a decent plane iron. It felt like something that would serve better as a not-so-expensive knife blade. 

Samu


----------



## RussianRouter (7 Jun 2010)

Wow!! thats dear even at Aldi'sprice


Ifyou have a Toolstation locally? for an extra £2 you could have this....
http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Hand+To ... 150/p50739

I've just been told that the Aldi planes started out as clogs for the Dutch children...something when wong in the machine room?


----------



## bugbear (8 Jun 2010)

RussianRouter":3sxtysde said:


> Wow!! thats dear even at Aldi'sprice
> 
> 
> Ifyou have a Toolstation locally? for an extra £2 you could have this....
> ...



Surely that's one of these:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/a-ki ... 42057.html

BugBear


----------



## RussianRouter (8 Jun 2010)

bugbear":3i52f0zn said:


> Surely that's one of these:
> 
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/a-ki ... 42057.html
> 
> BugBear



Nah,different model the one I bought from tooly looks like a plane works like a plane. even the box on the one you linked to should have told him it would be a piece of junk.

8)


----------



## Racers (8 Jun 2010)

Hi,

I picked one up last night on my way home, there where lots left!
Did a quick sharpen and filed the cap iron to fit and makes nice shavings, I only tried it on pine, its my only horned smother and I seemed to get on with it quite quickly. I think its quite good for the price.
I hate the varnish they have coated it with I might scrape it off and coat it with BLO.

Pete


----------



## jimi43 (8 Jun 2010)

You guys are totally...totally BONKERS!

    

Jim


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Jun 2010)

I did think that maybe if I bought one, and dismembered it, I could find out what is wrong with it, and make a much better one for myself. 

But I already have enough planes! 

Okay, I know... Planes are like cramps. We can never have too many! 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

John


----------



## Racers (8 Jun 2010)

Hi, John

I had cramp in my leg once, don't want it again :roll: :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Jun 2010)

Racers":1jb4lr7k said:


> Hi, John
> 
> I had cramp in my leg once, don't want it again :roll: :wink:
> 
> Pete



Only once?
Lucky fella!
Have I got News for you! 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mike-reid (24 Jun 2010)

im getting cramp for laughing too much. cant believe these have been bought by anyone.

off topic a bit, is 40quid alot for an old record no7 plane?


----------



## Racers (24 Jun 2010)

Hi,

£40 for a good nick Record No7 isn't bad.

I did some work on ny Aldi plane slimmed down the wedge to fit lower down the blade and scraped off all the varnish and gave it a coat of wax.
It works quite well now but I think it still needs some fine tuning.

Pete


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jun 2010)

As long as it is old Mike, I would say that's a fair price, considering what you would pay for a new one that is probably going to be rubbish. 

Be sure the lever cap style matches up with the frog-style.
Don't make the mistake I just made with a Record 5 and a half. 
Pre war Lever cap... Post war frog! 


Oh well I can live with it, but that was close to £40.00 with postage. 

*Caveat Emptor *isn't it?

I slipped up this time! :wink: 

John


----------



## mike-reid (24 Jun 2010)

it has bakerlite handles and seems in good condition. has loads of meat left on the iron and thats what tempts me


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jun 2010)

When you say bakelite do you mean the resin handle, with the 'metallic' sparklies in it? 

I have a Stanley No. 7 like that. I must have been lucky, because after a bit of fettling, it turned out well. 

I wouldn't buy myself. But if you are set on buying it, try and knock someone down, if it isn't an auction. Say £30.00 might be ok. £25.00 even better. 

John


----------



## mike-reid (24 Jun 2010)

thats the one. its in an antique shop in elsecar heritage centre. i have tried goin down but thay stop at 35quuid. thats too much for me so will leave it


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jun 2010)

Hardly an antique Mike!
It's at the earliest 1970's. 
The handles break, especially if there is a slot-headed bolt through the toe of the rear tote..

Regards
John


----------



## mike-reid (24 Jun 2010)

that is the one! its labelled as rosewood handles aswell. the front knob dont match the tote. walked away from it now, will have to keep rooting through rubbish on a sunday morning for a 'find'. i hate being skint


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jun 2010)

Pity I don't have a spare No. 7... 
I use mine quite a bit. It's a good plane for all round work. Bit heavy for finishing, but if the iron is sharp they can be pressed into 'smoother' service on bigger jobs. 

Best of luck mike.

John


----------



## dannykaye (24 Jun 2010)

I have a modern Stanley 7 it was ok but during a move I got it out of the box, put it on a bench and heard a sort of deep pinging sound, when I looked it had a 1.5mm gap under the centre of the sole, the whole casting had settled. Anyone who wants to do a lot of fettling make me an offer...


----------



## Racers (14 Jul 2010)

Hi, Chaps 

I have just been in and they are down to £5.99, so I bought another one :wink: 

Pete


----------



## NickUrquhart (15 Jul 2010)

Are these planes 'cut and shuts' like the Krenovs? Anyone had a check with a square to see how badly the body has leaned. I don't know if they all use non-quartersawn stock, but with old planes, it's a sure sign that a plane was usermade, when they use parts of flatsawn timber with diagonally slanting grain. Amazing how much a plane will lean compared to proper quartersawn Beech. 
Makes you wonder if some guy just knocked them up for the right price out of scrap and the Aldi buyer didn't know any better.
cheers, Nick.


----------



## Corset (16 Jul 2010)

Its £5.99 you could buy a new one every year for the next 10 years and it would still be cheap. I can't say I am too fussed if it warps a little bit as I am using mine as a rough and ready plane and saving my others for finer purposes. Cracking buy from the ALDI purchasers in my view.
Owen


----------



## bugbear (19 Jul 2010)

NickUrquhart":3uepaj2m said:


> ...but with old planes, it's a sure sign that a plane was usermade, when they use parts of flatsawn timber with diagonally slanting grain.



I've seen several factory-stamped wooden plane that aren't quarter sawn.

I've also seen advice in older books and magazines to look out for planes made from quarter sawn timber, which implies that some were, and some weren't.

BugBear


----------

